# Tell Us About Your Shop! Share Pictures!



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Tell us about your workspace! Do you have a separate shop, or do you use the corner of your garage? How is it organized?

Share pictures!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I retired from the Sign Biz in 2000 and left a fully stocked 1500sf shop capable of accommodating any kind of hobby. Took a few years off to get family matters taken care of and now I'm very comfortable in my quiet little den to piddle around in. (the WW power tools are outside on the patio and pulled out when needed).


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Whats that black thing on the side of the picture


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Cricket said:


> Tell us about your workspace!


You don't look anything like I pictured you, Cricket.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Our (two-man operation) shop is under the workshops tab with pictures. While I respect those who have the time and expertise to produce items by hand our focus is turning out projects with machine precision at a reasonable pace. So, our shop will look dramatically different from a lot of the artesian shops. Currently we are primarily focused on cabinets with a few side projects along the way. The focus is totally on machine operations (there isn't a handsaw or hand plane in the shop!).


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

My shop is a Mini Barn, I designed and built it 2 years ago, the footprint is 16' x 32' that has a 5' porch at one end, so I have 430 square feet and a loft at each end that one can stand in. Most of the tools are older models that have been tuned up, these are form the 60's to the 80's. Recently installed a DC System and currently getting the machines connected.


----------



## JB007 (Aug 13, 2021)

Notw said:


> Whats that black thing on the side of the picture


I have seen one of those a long time ago, I think it’s a back scratcher or something like that! 🤔


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I wish our workshops were on our profile. I have my shop out there womewhere but cannot find it now any of my buddies's workshops! We need it to be a tab on our profile!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

My shop is in what was originally the 3rd stall of our garage. Partitioned it off, installed 100-amp sub-panel, gas heat for winter months, mini-split for heat & air conditioning the rest of the year.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Our shops are the last post of the showcase in our profile.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

boy howdy, just have one question how in the world are these shops kept so dang clean, i mean a day of table sawing, band sawing even with an awesome dust collector, the joints a mess, hehehehe, just asking cause if'n theres a secret, ca'mon share.
rj in az


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Jim Jakosh said:


> I wish our workshops were on our profile. I have my shop out there womewhere but cannot find it now any of my buddies's workshops! We need it to be a tab on our profile!


It will show up in your profile under Showcases. BUT I agree it should show up independently and be clearly labeled!!!

I am glad that Cricket started this conversation starter on shops though. We are still outfitting our new shop and looking at other people's shops for ideas is one of the main reasons I visit LJ!


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Knockonit said:


> boy howdy, just have one question how in the world are these shops kept so dang clean, i mean a day of table sawing, band sawing even with an awesome dust collector, the joints a mess, hehehehe, just asking cause if'n theres a secret, ca'mon share.
> rj in az


Leaf blower!!!!! Works great!

And the more organized you are the easier it is to clean too (IE: keeps things out of the way for leaf blower LOL).


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

Clean is relative. Here's my shop 2 years ago today. Now that's clean.








Today, it's a little more cluttered and dirtier.








Do a little work, then sweep up and put stuff away. Repeat. No power tools unless I can open the doors and windows, and even then I'll run the ceiling fan and the air filter for a few hours after I've finished. The HVAC will also be shut down until the dust settles.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I'll clean mine up a little bit between projects and usually try to run the broom before closng the shop for the day. Sometimes. Now I will put tools away as I think about the next process.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Kent, It's hard to believe that little guy made that much of a mess. He must have been very busy. Looks like a comfy workspace.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

EricFai said:


> I'll clean mine up a little bit between projects and usually try to run the broom before closng the shop for the day. Sometimes. Now I will put tools away as I think about the next process.


I treat mine like the old timers and their "spring bath". Of course I usually only think about it bi-annualy since I'm the only one who really cares


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Ours is NOT spotless clean by any means. But since I share a shop with a friend,
I do make extra effort I might not otherwise. And for me cleaning up a little every day is easier than having to do a major cleaning once a year. Although some days it is left as it lays.

To me a clean shop is easier to work in. Not so much the dust but the big stuff. Keeping cutoffs, extension cords etc... off the floor reduces tripping and makes it easier to roll stuff around. And it certainly is nice to know EXACTLY where a given tool is!!! Lord knows I have wasted a LOT of my life searching for tools!!!!!!










Yep, the drawers are labeled. What about it.


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

Don't currently have any updated shop pics but I am fussy about keeping it relatively clean. It used to be an absolute mess all the time but getting dust collection and a shop vac set up really helped me a lot. I will stop in the middle of a big job and clean the whole place once I can't find the right tool anymore.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

The space where my shop resides was designed by the original owners to be a game room, complete with a pool table, big screen TV, a large card table and a kitchenette. For me, when I first looked at the house, it was the perfect space for my wood shop. It has direct entry from the driveway and a bathroom lol It still has the kitchenette and the cabinets that were originally installed. They make for great storage. The space is 21'x 32' with three small rooms adjacent to it. One was originally a wine cellar - the cabinets and wine racks were removed two owners ago. So now that room is used for storing jigs/fixtures, boxes of materials I need to sort thru and other shop related items. Another room houses my dust collector and lumber - which it was much larger for lumber storage, but heck I can't complain, and there's also a small bathroom for convenience


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

Now thats one heck of a shop!!!!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice shop, like plane till to.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

builtinbkyn said:


> The space where my shop resides was designed by the original owners to be a game room, complete with a pool table, big screen TV, a large card table and a kitchenette. For me, when I first looked at the house, it was the perfect space for my wood shop. It has direct entry from the driveway and a bathroom lol It still has the kitchenette and the cabinets that were originally installed. They make for great storage. The space is 21'x 32' with three small rooms adjacent to it. One was originally a wine cellar - the cabinets and wine racks were removed two owners ago. So now that room is used for storing jigs/fixtures, boxes of materials I need to sort thru and other shop related items. Another room houses my dust collector and lumber - which it was much larger for lumber storage, but heck I can't complain, and there's also a small bathroom for convenience



One word, wow!


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Don't let the floor fool you. It's not hardwood lol But thanks guys. I love having the ability to head down to my shop in socks and underwear in the middle of the night when inspiration strikes lol Prior to this, it was a slog across Brooklyn and looking for a parking space for at least half an hour  Actually I wish I had one of those wonderful outbuildings like some have posted here. I have the space, but that would take some permits, time and money. I think this is fine for now.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I can go to the shop wearing slippers when it's cold, and flip-flops when it's hot.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

builtinbkyn said:


> The space where my shop resides was designed by the original owners to be a game room, complete with a pool table, big screen TV, a large card table and a kitchenette. For me, when I first looked at the house, it was the perfect space for my wood shop. It has direct entry from the driveway and a bathroom lol It still has the kitchenette and the cabinets that were originally installed. They make for great storage. The space is 21'x 32' with three small rooms adjacent to it. One was originally a wine cellar - the cabinets and wine racks were removed two owners ago. So now that room is used for storing jigs/fixtures, boxes of materials I need to sort thru and other shop related items. Another room houses my dust collector and lumber - which it was much larger for lumber storage, but heck I can't complain, and there's also a small bathroom for convenience
> 
> View attachment 3860874
> 
> ...


Now that is a nice shop! Clean and well organized.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Bill, I have seen a lot of shops with sinks, refrigerators, and TV's but this is the first that I have seen with a dishwasher. Very nice!


----------



## jwoodcraft (7 mo ago)

I'll second the "Wow, so clean!" sentiment. This was a two car garage. Behind is 10x20' laundry/storage, and 1/2 bath with sharpening station. There is also an 8x20' shed with lumber and stuff, and a covered 20' lumber rack.
The garage door has been converted to bi pass barn doors, which I recommend.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

northwoodsman said:


> Bill, I have seen a lot of shops with sinks, refrigerators, and TV's but this is the first that I have seen with a dishwasher. Very nice!


The guys here made fun of me when I posted pics of my shop in Brooklyn. The prior occupants ran a silk screening operation and they hung curtains to block the light. I never took them down. The rods were 12 feet off the floor. Ah, they were a conversation piece 😂


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

builtinbkyn said:


> Don't let the floor fool you. It's not hardwood lol But thanks guys. I love having the ability to head down to my shop in socks and underwear in the middle of the night when inspiration strikes lol Prior to this, it was a slog across Brooklyn and looking for a parking space for at least half an hour  Actually I wish I had one of those wonderful outbuildings like some have posted here. I have the space, but that would take some permits, time and money. I think this is fine for now.


The shorter the commute, the better. As I age, the distance to the coffee machine and the washroom also seem to be more important. As it is, I have a computer/surf station in my shop so I can just "down tools" and recover for a bit when I need to. Sometimes the Boss uses it just to get me out of the seat and back to whatever I think I should be doing instead.










northwoodsman said:


> Kent, It's hard to believe that little guy made that much of a mess. He must have been very busy. Looks like a comfy workspace.


It is very comfy, indeed. The Chief Inspector (she) is always there to watch me work, guard the door or warm my lap while surfing.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

jwoodcraft said:


> I'll second the "Wow, so clean!" sentiment. This was a two car garage. Behind is 10x20' laundry/storage, and 1/2 bath with sharpening station. There is also an 8x20' shed with lumber and stuff, and a covered 20' lumber rack.
> The garage door has been converted to bi pass barn doors, which I recommend.
> 
> View attachment 3860909
> View attachment 3860911



Now I'd feel perfectly comfortable loosing my third tape measure in a place like this  Looks like home to me!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

How can you follow that. I am hyperventilating.  I love your hand tool section in a couple of picture near the end, Bill.


----------



## jwoodcraft (7 mo ago)

splintergroup said:


> Now I'd feel perfectly comfortable loosing my third tape measure in a place like this  Looks like home to me!



I go for a 'flood the market' approach to tape measures (and pencils), so there is a large but indeterminate number of them around. Sometimes you can find many, sometimes few.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I prefer steel rules over tape measures, have a few of those sitting around the shop.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

TheDane said:


> My shop is in what was originally the 3rd stall of our garage. Partitioned it off, installed 100-amp sub-panel, gas heat for winter months, mini-split for heat & air conditioning the rest of the year.
> View attachment 3860829
> View attachment 3860830
> View attachment 3860831


I try to keep my shop clean but man, your shop is beyond clean. That looks showroom ready and cleaner than a display at Rockler. I don't do a lot of turning. Only some small things and a dowel now and again on a small Jet, but it's king in the dust department. You have two cranking there. There's not even any dust on the dust collector bag lol What special magic do you employ?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

KentInOttawa said:


> Clean is relative. Here's my shop 2 years ago today. Now that's clean.
> View attachment 3860861
> 
> Today, it's a little more cluttered and dirtier.
> ...


Amazing how all the wall space gets used up so quickly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowboyup3371 (Nov 10, 2017)

Currently building a new one for me - only a 10x20 shed that will also house my two motorcycles but it will do for now

Running Electric by Scott Baker, on Flickr


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's mine: It's a 40' x 50', fully insulated, with central heat and air. 72 wall and floor plugs...110 and 220. Fully finished on the inside with 2" x 6" wall studs, and 9 foot ceiling.
Dust collection ran to all major tools, and fully equipped with everything I need. Two table saws...with a full 4 x 8 outfeed table. One saw is a 6 hp. Delta, and the other is an old Craftsman I started out with.
I re-worked it, and built a table saw cabinet for it, along with my Delta.The old Craftsman is a 1985....113.xxx. 4 work benches, and storage cabinets...Here's some pictures of the shop. The shop has changed a little over the years, but not much. Haven't been able to do anything in the last 3 years because of 4 back surgries. Can't stand and do anything any more.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Dustmite said:


> Here's mine: It's a 40' x 50', fully insulated, with central heat and air. 72 wall and floor plugs...110 and 220. Fully finished on the inside with 2" x 6" wall studs, and 9 foot ceiling.
> Dust collection ran to all major tools, and fully equipped with everything I need. Two table saws...with a full 4 x 8 outfeed table. One saw is a 6 hp. Delta, and the other is an old Craftsman I started out with.
> I re-worked it, and built a table saw cabinet for it, along with my Delta.The old Craftsman is a 1985....113.xxx. 4 work benches, and storage cabinets...Here's some pictures of the shop. The shop has changed a little over the years, but not much. Haven't been able to do anything in the last 3 years because of 4 back surgries. Can't stand and do anything any more.
> 
> View attachment 3860957


Great shop Rick and an inspiration to us all. One of these days I need to make a visit up that way!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Got two shops, woodwork and electronic. Here's a couple of pics of the electronic/mech room:


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

About 1/3 the space I actually need.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

We all say that. I might need to add to the side of mine one day.


----------



## unisaw (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice. I like your storage areas. How does the floating floor stand up under the rolling tools?


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

wow, that's a nice comfortable looking shop.


----------



## jwoodcraft (7 mo ago)

I like the solid plywood assembly table.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Didn't we use to have a category for this. Where everyone could put their shop's descriptions, pictures and receive comments. I remember putting mine there. For some reason my shop is now in my " Showcase ", now where I am probably the only one to look at it ???????? Mel

Never mind - I found the category - Duh. Mel


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

heres a few of my shop, not 100% yet still moving equipt around to work out my final flow, and then i added a cnc, which really fouled things, up, it has a 8x20 office which has a laser in it, and storage ect. 

the dust collector and air compressor are in a outside storage unit, so i don't have to listen to them, joint is air conditioned, with a couple 60 inch ceiling fans inside trusses. 
anyways, still figuring out some moves, patio is 12x36 covered and full, i failed to build shop large enough thinking i'd downsize, jeez what a dummy i am.
rj in az


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

That still looks like a nice space to work in.


----------



## Woodbutcher3 (Jul 1, 2010)

Beautifully stunning.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Mess as usual


----------



## Jake229 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hello!
I had the Amish build the basic structure (24x32) on a full foundation during COVID19. SO glad I got that done before building material prices went through the roof. Otherwise, I would have never been able to afford the building. 

It is 30' from the back door of my house. Struggled with the thought of putting a bathroom in it, but couldn't justify the 5,000 needed and the reduction in space. Now if I ever get to expand it, I would absolutely put a bathroom and utility sink in. 

The shop is heated with a natural gas furnace and cooled with a Mr. Cool Mini-split. I pulled a 100 amp service from the house and installed a sub panel in the shop. I have LED lighting on my 10'6" ceilings. Contrary to popular belief, there isn't much of an increase in noise with a metal ceiling. A little bit? yea, but still an inexpensive way to finish the ceiling. I used 3/4 inch AC plywood on the walls, again before the cost increase. Finished it with poly and ran all the electrical inside the walls to cut down on places for dust to accumulate. 

My favorite feature is the windows. It is amazing to have natural light coming in and to be able to see the beauty outside. Since the initial pictures, I added a CNC Router to the shop. 

Originally wanted to do cabinets and furniture pieces, but the market here is crowded with very good craftsman. So I researched and purchased a CNC Router and software for design purposes. I must admit it has been a learning curve, but am slowly overcoming it. I specialize in badges for retirements, employee recognition and to honor the fallen. 

Someone made a comment about the leaf blower. I second that. Open the door, put on the respirator and blow the dust out the garage door. Works well. Anyway, thanks for looking at my shop!
Jake


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Jake, that is a nice shop. the metal ceiling is a good idea. I build mine just before the price increase to, still adding to it with some finishing touches.


----------



## Jake229 (Jan 14, 2020)

EricFai said:


> Jake, that is a nice shop. the metal ceiling is a good idea. I build mine just before the price increase to, still adding to it with some finishing touches.


Thank you for the compliment! The whole project was a lot of work for sure. Something to think about, is a shop ever really done? I still need to “finish” my attic access and trim around my man door. Heck I removed a piece of plywood to install a 30 amp circuit for my 1940’s vintage surface planer. There is always things that you tweak, or change that you didn't see coming. Forr that matter, I have two cables going from my TV to my stereo that need to be run in the wall. it’s all good though, fun to escape, turn some tunes on and enjoy something my dad only dreamed of……. A dedicated workshop! Although for the time being, our gator resides there so my wife can park her car in the garage for winter. Gotta keep my bride happy too, right?


----------



## crmitchell (Jan 13, 2013)

I was fortunate to have a full bathroom in the basement in the new house when I built my shop - the one I waited 40 years for. It was also very easy for me to add the utility sink in the shop, as it is located on a wall opposite the septic pump, it only added about $100 to the cost.

My advice to anyone contemplating a new shop - plan for both, you will never be disappointed. If cost prohibits, at least get the utility connections in, making it easier (and cheaper) to add later.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

Just an average guy's shop, with the enthusiastic blessing of the best wife ever. The three-car garage was a big upgrade for me when we bought the new house three years ago. Many new tools added since then. Still have the large floor standing tools on mobile bases but now I don't need to ever move them. The car still parks in the center but with that out of the way, I have a huge area to assemble and work on large projects and keep my bench clear.




































Thanks for looking.

Wayne


----------



## DangerDoug (Nov 22, 2013)

A few goodies - just picked up the 2nd TS, it was new like condition and a good price.
Same with the 511, super nice, used, good price.
The basement shop is 1,300sf, with plenty of other typical wood working equipment.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

ic3ss said:


> Just an average guy's shop, with the enthusiastic blessing of the best wife ever. The three-car garage was a big upgrade for me when we bought the new house three years ago. Many new tools added since then. Still have the large floor standing tools on mobile bases but now I don't need to ever move them. The car still parks in the center but with that out of the way, I have a huge area to assemble and work on large projects and keep my bench clear.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Wayne


Good looking shop Wayne. Is the cyclone on your Festool dust extractor something Festool sells or did you make it yourself?


----------



## SuperJoe (Sep 27, 2021)

My refuge. I spend some part of every day in here. Either with a project progressing or dreaming up the next one. I'm very lucky to have an incredible hardwood supplier within about 15 minutes. You can see I’ve got no room for much shop stock. 11'X17' Early 1900's carriage house. No room for a car but just enough room for my shop.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

DangerDoug said:


> A few goodies - just picked up the 2nd TS, it was new like condition and a good price.
> Same with the 511, super nice, used, good price.
> The basement shop is 1,300sf, with plenty of other typical wood working equipment.
> View attachment 3861725
> ...


I really like that panel saw!!!!


----------



## DangerDoug (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks Jim,
My projects are easier and take less time with the powermatic. Did you notice the red leaf blower? lol
It's a 8" - 8-1/4" blade saw but with a couple of strokes with a chain saw file a 8-1/2" blade fits fine.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Moved from a 24x40 story and a half to a two car unfinished garage. It's a bit of a challenge, but getting there.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Always rough trying to downsize and keep your tools.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

donwilwol said:


> Moved from a 24x40 story and a half to a two car unfinished garage. It's a bit of a challenge, but getting there.



I can relate. I have upsized and downsized more times than I care to remember!!!


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

Case in point:
I went from this










To this just this spring










Before that I only had an 8'x10' building which was shared with some storage. Off and on I have had nothing at all at times. I hope you can understand how proud I am of the new shop based on my journey to get there!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I agree. I've upsized and downsized a few times myself. I've also been completely mobile. I've made almost everything mobile. I like working outside when the weather permits but don't like having to relay on it. Luckily at this point it's not an income, some the priority changes. My biggest issue right now is lumber storage. Also luckily I can still keep storage in the old shop. (I know the new inhabitant)


----------

